
Writing Pythonic code pays off - bbelderbos
http://bobbelderbos.com/2016/07/writing-pythonic-code-pays-off/
======
hactually
Interestingly I used to overoptimising my Python code to be Pythonic as in
this article but found that what some considered Pythonic was actually a lot
harder to understand for other team members.

Want an example, change out the words 'word' and 'palindrome' for something
else and tell me if which one is easier to infer the functionality of.

You may be surprised.

